# I signed up a few years ago



## Anela (Jun 4, 2015)

After hearing about the forum from a friend. I'm not in a relationship, and prefer the off-topic sections on most boards. Just chatting about things. I'm Angela, I live in Ohio, but I was born and mostly grew up in England.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Anela, hope to see you posting on the forums!


----------

